

Show HN: Create GIFs and PDF e-books from video files - mark_olson
http://markolson.github.com/storyboard/

======
Kaworu
That's a really cool idea! I've used a similar program called subs2srs
(<http://subs2srs.sourceforge.net/>). It's made specifically for converting
subtitled movies into flash cards for language learning.

I'll have to give this a shot over the weekend.

